# Surprise baby!



## Caty M

So apparently my grey guinea pig was pregnant when I got her.. cause there was a little baby in her cage Friday! If the baby is a girl, we can keep her.


----------



## lauren43

awe how cute...i love guinea pigs


----------



## minnieme

d'awwwwww....i'm not a big fan of guinea pigs (I've never known one that had much of a personality :wink: ) but that is too stinkin cute. awwwwww


----------



## MollyWoppy

Gosh, bet you got the surprise of your life! So blimin cute. He/she's grown quite a bit already huh? Well, I hope so, that'd hurt like hell coming out otherwise!
Whatcha gonna call him/her?


----------



## Caty M

Hasn't grown much.. I feel sorry for mom! They are quite big and self sufficient when born. Two days out and was walking around, eating solid food as well as nursing.


----------



## lauren43

Yea they are born like that. We had a couple of my guinea pigs growing up give birth.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Oh how cute!


----------



## Sprocket

Aww I've always wanted a grey guinea pig. They look like grey squirrels without their tails! 

If its a boy can I keep him?


----------



## Herzo

How strange, you would think they would be like all rodents and born with out hair. Would have never guessed, but it sure is cute.


----------



## xellil

They have that hair when born? When I was young I had gerbils, those babies came out tiny and hairless and pink.


----------



## meggels

Guinea pigs are born like tiny mini versions. They are the CUTEST babies lol.


We got two from Petco years and years ago and they ended up having babies (and then we had Daddy neutered so they could remain a married guinea pig couple). But she had two babies that were perfect little mixtures of the parents, and SO cute. I love guinea pigs, esp the babies...


----------



## Unosmom

it always amazed me how guinea pigs are born looking like miniature version of the adult. So cute.


----------



## kady05

Wow you got lucky! If a female Guinea doesn't give birth by a certain age (I believe it's around 4 months), their pelvic bones fuse and they can't push the babies out. Found this out the hard way when I got my first Guinea Pig years ago.. she apparently was housed with males for awhile, bred, and by the time she got to me, couldn't push the babies out. One C-section and 4 babies later, our $15 Guinea Pig turned into a $300 Guinea Pig..my poor parents LOL. We had to bottle feed them for awhile because she didn't produce any milk. Lost two of them, but two survived. They are some of THE cutest babies ever!


----------



## catahoulamom

Um, that is one of the cutest little things I have ever seen!


----------



## Caty M

I cleaned out the cage on Monday I think.. and I didn't really handle them all that much that week cause I just started going back to the gym and was SUPER busy, maybe only took them out three times that week, still fed them as normal, so the baby could have been born on Monday! I just never looked in their "house" cause well.. I had no need to.. LOL.


----------



## Sprocket

Darn it..now I'm going to be cruising the stores looking for a grey guinea pig. Drew is going to lock me up if I get a guinea pig.


----------



## kady05

Sprocket said:


> Darn it..now I'm going to be cruising the stores looking for a grey guinea pig. Drew is going to lock me up if I get a guinea pig.


My nieces have a grey boy.. he is SO cute, and so well socialized. He looks like a demon here, but you get the idea..


----------



## Sprocket

kady05 said:


> My nieces have a grey boy.. he is SO cute, and so well socialized. He looks like a demon here, but you get the idea..


Why are you doing this to me???  so mean!

I love their little "wheep wheep". So cute!


----------



## Caty M

If you walk past their cage holding veggies they scream WHEEP at you.. LOL.


----------



## Sprocket

Caty M said:


> If you walk past their cage holding veggies they scream WHEEP at you.. LOL.


I wanna do that! You are so lucky


----------



## chowder

Now you've got me missing my guinea pig!! He/she is an adorable little baby! What a little surprise for you. I sure hope you get to keep it. I love pigs. We actually have a guinea pig rescue here that has a few for adoption and I've been tempted before. They are so sweet and cute.


----------



## Sprocket

I went to Petco on my lunch just to check  no pretty grey guinea pig


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Congrats! I have a guinea pig too  Mine is a male named, Frangelico. Ive had guinea pigs for years, wonderful little furry friends. Yours are so cute!


----------



## Donna Little

Awww, that little thing is adorable! The same thing happened to me when I was a kid. My mom got us (after much begging) a cute little piggie. We had a small dog that loved her and I woke up one morning and my dog had discovered the new surprise baby first and brought it in my bed and put it under the covers. I literally couldn't figure out what it was when I heard it or where it could've come from. I don't think I'd been given the birds and bees talk yet. 
Anyhow, it was too cute for words and we reunited it with mom and we had them for several years afterward.


----------



## stajbs

Awwwww, I don't do rodents well, nope not at all, but that little bugger is cute as a button!!


----------



## swolek

Aww, so cute! I'm not a guinea pig fan (in fact, ours drive me crazy with the constant wheeking, haha), but the babies are adorable .


----------



## xchairity_casex

my sister had a guinea pig for a while his name was stephen everytime he heard the fridge door open he would make that noise it was so darned cute!

i know jack rabbits,chinchillas and guinea pigs are born with fur and eyes opened like mini adults ready to care for themselves not sure why jack rabbits and guinea pigs are like that but i know baby chinchillas have to becuase they are from the andies mountians and the cold air would kill them if they were born "nude"


----------

